# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  INIA apuesta por la biotecnología para crear frutos resistentes a virus

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 16 (ANDINA).-* Crear una variedad de papaya resistente a un virus denominado mancha anillada, que ha atacado los cultivos de un sector de agricultores de la selva, es una de las tareas que el Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) ejecuta dentro de los máximos rigores científicos.     
Estamos en plena investigación y estimamos que después de evaluar y asegurar la inocuidad y beneficios, se podrá tener en tres o cuatro años una nueva variedad de papaya modificada genéticamente, capaz de resistir a este virus y mejorar la productividad de los pequeños agricultores, explica el coordinador técnico del Componente de Bioseguridad del INIA, Jorge Alcántara. 
En este caso, los métodos convencionales para controlar y erradicar este virus se volvieron inútiles, lo que perjudicó a cientos de sembradores de papaya. Fue necesario el ingreso de otro tipo de investigación para enfrentar y combatir el problema. 
El microbiólogo de este instituto adscrito al Ministerio de Agricultura considera que en el país deben coexistir diferentes tecnologías productivas para modernizar el agro y convertirlo en altamente competitivo. 
No hay que tener temor a las nuevas tendencias tecnológicas. Estas serán controladas y supervisadas por el INIA, lo que garantiza que ningún producto transgénico sea liberado en el país sin antes haber recorrido la serie de etapas de bioseguridad implementadas por el instituto, afirma Alcántara. 
De acuerdo con el especialista, no solo el INIA está realizando esta clase de estudios aplicables a obtener productos modificados genéticamente. También lo hace el Centro Internacional de la Papa, que está interesada en crear una papa resistente a la plaga de la rancha, en la Sierra, aclara. 
En la actualidad se estudian las posibilidades de obtener maíz adaptable a las condiciones del cambio climático. Asimismo, algunas universidades han iniciado el proceso para obtener una mejor fibra de alpaca y vicuña a partir de las modificaciones genéticas de los animales.  *Investigación nacional*
En esa política de utilizar todas las tecnologías modernas se encuentra la creación del Centro Nacional de Biotecnología Agropecuaria y Forestal. Con los seis millones de nuevos soles aportados por el Ministerio de Agricultura se está ejecutando la primera fase de este proyecto, precisa Alcántara. 
En la segunda fase se requerirá de 30 millones de dólares, que serán aportados por el Estado y organismos internacionales con el objetivo de asegurar las investigaciones en este campo y crear la tecnología suficiente para elevar la capacidad competitiva del Perú en el agro y asegurar la alimentación de los peruanos.  *Objetivos* 
1 El INIA incentiva, de manera equitativa, todas las prácticas agrícolas sostenibles, ambientales y rentables.
2 La meta es adaptar, validar o generar todas las herramientas tecnológicas posibles para mejorar la competitividad.
3 Será el agricultor, en última instancia, quien decida utilizar la tecnología que se ajuste mejor a sus necesidades.  *Datos* 
Estados Unidos siembra 57.7 millones de hectáreas de cultivos transgénicos, seguido por Argentina con 19 millones, Brasil con 15 millones, Canadá con 7 millones y la India con 6 millones. 
Biotecnología es la apropiación de componentes científicos para desarrollar productos útiles para el hombre; por tanto, los transgénicos son un desarrollo de la biotecnología. 
Se llama transgénico a un organismo al cual se le introduce un segmento de ADN de otro organismo de la misma especie o de una distinta con la intención de modificarla para determinados fines.Temas similares: Grupo Hochschild apuesta por la cría de paiches en región San Martín Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para frutos de rambután de Costa Rica Artículo: Perú preparado para cosechar frutos del crecimiento y estabilidad: FMI Artículo: Adex plantea crear fondo de garantía especial para dar créditos al sector agrario Gobierno planea crear centro de Biotecnolgía para la región andina y el mundo

----------

